# Long Happy Marriage....the Secret



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2015)

*Secrets of a long happy marriage

*

An old woman was sipping a glass of wine, while sitting on the patio with her husband, and she says -

"I love you so much, I don't know how I could ever live without you."

Her husband asks - "Is that you, or the wine talking?"

She replies - "It's me . . . . talking to the wine."


----------



## Josiah (Feb 28, 2015)

At least in the case of my (2nd) marriage, mutual respect and the recognition that this marriage is strictly between equal partners.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 18, 2015)

.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 18, 2015)

:sentimental:


----------



## Glinda (Mar 18, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> *Secrets of a long happy marriage
> 
> *
> 
> ...



:lol1:


----------



## jujube (Mar 18, 2015)

True, true....


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh no....


----------

